# Weekly photo challenge #1 for 7/19/15



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2015)

There have been a few suggestions that we bring back the weekly challenge in order to promote dusting off the cameras and getting some new activity in the photo forum.  So here’s how it will work this time around.  A new theme will be posted each Sunday.  Each week's thread will be titled “Weekly Photo Challenge for . .  .” with that week's date for that particular thread.  These rules will appear each week, followed by the selected THEME for the week.

The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear.  This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme.   Be creative!  (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

This week's theme is - BIRD

Let's get to mushin' and postin' - who will be first?

Dennis


----------



## rip18 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wish I'd have checked in earlier, this would have been just the push that I needed to go out & shoot a bird shot or two...


----------



## carver (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been spending a lot of time at the cabin Dennis and I don't have interweb there,and I can't figger out how to post from my phone.But i'm in


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2015)

Six days to go . . . 

Who will get us started?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2015)

Ok Dennis I really wanted to start this with something different but it just wasn't meant to be I guess. Took a drive and just couldn't find anything this morning so came home and went what the heck let's start it with my most cooperative bird the hummer


----------



## Resica (Jul 21, 2015)

My Grouse family shot. Just love our state bird.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 21, 2015)

Alright!  Thanks for getting us off and running guys!
I like 'em both!  Great shots!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay - I broke out the Nikon and got myself motivated after seeing the first couple posts, so here is my entry for this week.  Bet some of you were expecting a different color huh?


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 21, 2015)

Just your typical duck hunter wishing it was still duck season.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 21, 2015)

Super bird in flight shot!  Thanks.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2015)

Yay!!!




I'm in just as soon as my foot heals. I'm still hopping around on crutches for another week or so.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jul 22, 2015)

Great shots from you all.. As a duck hunter I can see my steel shot being just behind that mallard as he's flying by laughing at me.. lol


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now Crickett that's not much of an excuse you can just hobble out into the yard get in your lounge chair with a cool drink in one hand and the camera in the other 

A hurt foot ain't affecting your mushin finger ....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Great shots from you all.. As a duck hunter I can see my steel shot being just behind that mallard as he's flying by laughing at me.. lol



What you tryin to tell us hittin one of them big ole slow movin Mallards is tuffer then shootin fast movin divers?? 

Just kiddin that is a good pic


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now Crickett that's not much of an excuse you can just hobble out into the yard get in your lounge chair with a cool drink in one hand and the camera in the other
> 
> A hurt foot ain't affecting your mushin finger ....



 I done told y'all I aint coordinated enough.  Kind of hard to tote my camera & operate the crutches at the same time.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I done told y'all I aint coordinated enough.  Kind of hard to tote my camera & operate the crutches at the same time.



Isn't that what a hubby and kids are for toten your stuff for a poor ole cripple


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Isn't that what a hubby and kids are for toten your stuff for a poor ole cripple


----------



## j_seph (Jul 22, 2015)

older picture but none the less


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jul 22, 2015)

Now this is my kind of slow.. lol


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Now this is my kind of slow.. lol



And BIG 

Great shot


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now Crickett that's not much of an excuse you can just hobble out into the yard get in your lounge chair with a cool drink in one hand and the camera in the other
> 
> A hurt foot ain't affecting your mushin finger ....




Go easy on her Mike - I heard she hurt that foot when she tripped over her camera!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2015)

j_seph said:


> older picture but none the less



Thanks for jumping in!  Love the pic!  How about grabbing your camera and giving us some new shots each week - that's what the challenge part is about.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice one Sea dawg!  

We are starting to roll now - thanks folks.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jul 22, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> What you tryin to tell us hittin one of them big ole slow movin Mallards is tuffer then shootin fast movin divers??
> 
> Just kiddin that is a good pic



If I miss mallards guess what I do with divers lol


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Go easy on her Mike - I heard she hurt that foot when she tripped over her camera!


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Jul 22, 2015)

Couple years old. Sunset duck hole with some geese


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 22, 2015)

I love shooting ole slow honkers, love the shot!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2015)

Hummer


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

CowetaLonghorn said:


> Couple years old. Sunset duck hole with some geese



Love the shot!  Good action.  Hope you join the challenge part with some new shots in future weeks.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Hummer




Humdinger of a shot!  Thanks for joining in.


----------



## kc6bsm (Jul 24, 2015)

Caught this woodpecker finding food for her not so little chick.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes ma'am!  Great capture!
You got a two for one right there!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 25, 2015)

Two days left to get some challenge shots taken.  
Will post up next weeks topic tomorrow!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 25, 2015)

Good ones, y'all!  A lot of variety too!

I dutifully attempted to capture a bird image this week.  I pointed my camera at several and even mushed the shutter release a time or three, but just didn't feel like I got anything worth sharing (that may change tomorrow, but not likely to change today).

As I was packing my camera gear for a photo opportunity (aka fishing trip) tomorrow,  I decided to get a "bird" picture for this week's challenge.  As we've done so often in the challenges before, I looked for a "different" definition of bird.

We had a Carolina wren nest in a Philodendron by our front door.  One of the eggs did not hatch when the rest hatched about 2 months ago.  I've meant to photograph that egg for 2 months now, and this challenge finally motivated me to do it.  

Photographing the egg _in situ _didn't really work, so I removed it from the nest and put it on an off-white sheet of drawing paper that I borrowed from Little Critter (who kind of a medium-sized critter now...).

I upended a 5-gallon bucket on a wagon in the door of the garage & propped that off-white paper up with a closed-face reel that needs mounting on a rod (but that's another story) so that the paper had a nice, gentle curve.  Sitting just inside the garage, I had a nice, soft even light with the main light coming from my right.

Then I put the egg on the paper and put my camera on a tripod.  I shot it several ways, natural light, full-strength flash, etc.

I ended up liking it best when I used my flash (with the built-diffuser out and the built-in bounce card up) as the main light off-camera to the left.

Nikon D300s, Lester A. Dine 105 mm, f/8, 1/350th second, ISO 200, f/16, flash off-camera to the left with diffuser & reflector as main light at - 1/3, tripod, slight crop, a piece of stuck moss or hair photoshopped off the top.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 25, 2015)

rip18 said:


> Good ones, y'all!  A lot of variety too!
> 
> I dutifully attempted to capture a bird image this week.  I pointed my camera at several and even mushed the shutter release a time or three, but just didn't feel like I got anything worth sharing (that may change tomorrow, but not likely to change today).
> 
> ...




Well rip that's what I'd call thinking out of the NEST  nice job.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 25, 2015)

Great interpretation and a wonderful set up and shot.  Thanks Rip!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 26, 2015)

Pretty good challenge start - still time to take a shot on the first week's theme - BIRD - and get it posted in this thread.  Any theme photo taken last Sunday thru today 7/26 meets the challenge requirements. Thanks all.  Look for week #2 theme today!


----------

